# Tekna saddles- thoughts or experiences?



## buzzles (9 June 2011)

I need to get a saddle for my 4 yo and want something lightweight, adjustable, hardwearing and economic.  I would like a thorowgood as I have a dressage saddle for my other horse but I would have to get it off internet, which is a risk and also he will need a 16.5 so am limited in the models.  The saddle store near me stocks wintec and tekna which I had a look at, and which I could try on him, however I'm not taken with the wintecs, they seem very hard, heavy and bulky and I didn't like the position they put me in.  I was pretty impressed with the tekna though- they look a lot neater and are very lightweight and soft and were very comfy to sit in.  
Just wondered if anyone had any experiences with them and how adjustable they are, as they don't have different gullets but are adjusted by heating the tree somehow?  Obviously I'll go with whatever fits him best but was just looking for any feedback as they seem quite a new product. 
Thanks


----------



## OliveOyl (9 June 2011)

I've got a Tekna dressage saddle and use it on a two big, wide fit warmbloods.  Both go extremely well in it and I get on well with it as a rider too.  
I haven't needed to adjust it but I'm pretty sure they have to go back to the saddler to be changed for width?


----------



## JustMe22 (10 June 2011)

I've got a Tekna jumping saddle on my TB. Fits him well, the first time I rode in it I thought I'd fall off but it only took a day or two to get used to it (no knee blocks to speak of so forget about them giving you any stability!). Horse is much happier, and I've even had comments on how nice my saddle is! For the price I'm impressed.

Adjusting - yes, they are adjustable via heating but do need to go back to the saddler.


----------



## JustMe22 (10 June 2011)

Also, don't know what type of saddle you're looking for, but I had to get a 17.5inch in the jumping (and saddle fitter said 18inch before we realised they don't do them), because the knee flaps aren't that long. I'm a bit over 5'8, and my knees were coming over the flaps in the 17inch (shame, because I weigh 9 stone and actually think a 17inch is better).


----------



## millitiger (10 June 2011)

I have a Tekna dressage saddle and it is great.

The sizing of the seat comes up a little large compared to the rest of the saddle so I would like a 17" seat with the 17.5" flaps but for the price it really is very good.

I will be looking at buying another next year when my other horse comes home as he is a similar shape to my current horse.


----------



## buzzles (10 June 2011)

Thanks everyone, seems like they're a good saddle! I'll probably go for jumping one as I like a more forward cut saddle.  I'm going to have to compromise and go for 16.5 inch as I'm a 17, but he's very compact and would be 16 inch, but hopefully he'll grow!  I've just sold my berney so will head over for a proper trial next week.


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (10 June 2011)

I asked about Tekna saddles a few weeks ago and got very different reviews.

I had 3 people say how horrible they were?
If you search my posts you should find what they had to say.


----------



## Daisy1905 (9 July 2011)

I am looking for a Tekna dressage saddle. Who sells them? Are there any used ones around?


----------



## Llanali (9 July 2011)

I don't knopw about the saddles, but have lots of sets of the tendon and fetlock boots and they are fantastic!!


----------

